# Hi, newbie here, just found out my HbA1c at time of accidental conception, worried.



## Libbie Taylor-Thomas (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello, a little bit of background first to get it out of the way.
I had GD with my son 8 yrs ago, cleared up after birth, didn't develop it in second pregnancy but this year I lost 20KG without trying and since October have been getting recurrent thrush which I've never had before.
Went to the GP, had some blood tests after noting the weight loss and I also had extreme thirst.
Came back T2 Diabetic and also Pregnant (6weeks now) found this all out on 25th November.
Have been testing since I got my kit on the 2nd December and my BG levels are slowly coming down, have gone from 12mmol/l to now around 7-9mmol/l obviously not what I need them to be but I have basically cut down all carbs to vegetables and soya/linseed bread only 1 slice a day.
Had an appointment this morning with my GP because I was also being treated for a water infection, good news is I no longer have glucose in my urine (Yay) but I asked about the HbA1c levels from the first blood test they did as I have been reading about the risks of Congenital Malformations and complications associated with a high maternal HbA1c level and she told me it was 106 and that it was quite high.
I got a bit teary tbh, she tried to reassure me, and obviously I know that I can't change anything that's already happened but I'm still worried. I have been referred to the clinic at RBH and am just waiting to get my appointment to see the specialist team that look after Diabetic women in pregnancy, I've read their treatment outlines and they seem to have a really good system so I feel confident under their care, especially since both my previous pregnancies were high risk for different and multiple reasons and I've had C-sections with both.
I guess I just want some stories of people who had a similar start and everything turned out ok please.


----------



## Cleo (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello Libby, congratulations with your pregnancy.  I'm a type 1 so not really in the same situation as you.  However just wanted to say, try not to worry (easier said than done I know).  Take one day at a time and focus on getting your BGs as tightly controlled as possible.  You are already doing a great job getting them from 12mmol to 7-9mmol.  Just keep putting your energy into that - thats all you can do.

Also, if you don't hear back from the clinic don't be afraid to follow up , and if you feel you need any form of support from them don't be afraid to ask.  I'm sure they will look after you and bubs  really well.  

Its a long road for us "high riskers"  but we get more scans than the "low riskers" so get to see our babies more 

good luck x


----------



## Bloden (Dec 11, 2015)

Congratulations on your pregnancy, Libbie. I agree with Cleo, you've done really well getting your BG down, just keep working towards your goal. Good luck...keep us posted.


----------



## Libbie Taylor-Thomas (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello, sorry to not have replied quickly I've been so busy here, but thank you for your messages.
I had the scan on the 10th and it was viable  it was 7+2 which puts it ahead by 1 day from my dates EDD 26/07/2016! heart beat was good and I also saw the diabetic team, I am now on insulin, a novomix pen 70-30% mix and take 16 units with breakfast and dinner and they've asked me to have 50g carbs at each meal which has caused my blood sugars to actually rise and fluctuate more :S I am a bit confused since I did tell them I seem to be very sensitive to ALL carbs apart from vegetables and I'm not even having the full 50 at each meal so I will inform them of that when I email my readings on Monday. Any who, here is my little shrimp, it was jiggling away on the monitor (like a shrimp) and its still got a little tail at this stage.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 12, 2015)

Ah, how sweet!


----------



## Cleo (Dec 15, 2015)

a beautiful little shrimp


----------

